# Low Holing...



## atrenz

Hey guys, had an awesome time fishing your rivers over the weekend! Gotta say, the lake Erie runs are WAY stronger than our west Michigan runs this year!

However, something that happened waaaaaay too many times was as I was working my way down a run, I was low holed. Not around 50 yards or anything, but less than 50 feet. Especially true after someone saw my buddy or me land a fish! I watched the same happen to several other anglers over the weekend.

Now I'm the passive type, and I don't feel like I own the river or am entitled to anything. So I bit my tongue and kept about my business, finding other open runs once this happened. I couldn't help but feel bummed every time this happened though.

Is it just a common thing I am not used to with having so many long deep runs here in michigan? Or was i correct in feeling offended, and should have spoke up?

I passed by a lot of runs with guys working the top end, giving them the room I would appreciate if in their shoes. 

Just a sincere question with being relatively new to the fishing in the alley, and attempting to learn local etiquette.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Erieangler51

Happens all the time here. Especially on the rocky. I've had guys walk up to me start talking to me 5 ft away and all of a sudden I see another bobber drifting down my run I'm fishing. I just pack up and keep on walking without saying a word. I have quit fishing the rocky for that reason as a lot of people have no etiquette there. I fish chagrin and east now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## lunker23

Personally I'm going to speak my mind. Just because others have no etiquette doesn't mean I'm going to support their behaviors. 
Same thing in everyday life. I'm going to tell you how it is. It's the way I roll.....


Tight Lines <~~^~~<


----------



## phishyone1

not as much room to spread out as in Michigan........ Deeper runs in system rather limited here in Ohio.......... As said by others rocky river fishermen have no etiquette........... Easy access points which that's all rocky River has = rude , lazy, fishermen................... Try grand, chag, conny.......... do a little walking......... If possible try to get out during the week...........


----------



## racetech

I look at people like that as being raised with no manners. So it really isnt their fault I guess. Its their behavior that determines my response really. Its hard to let it go and be the better man lol


----------



## mdogs444

I give those people a piece of my mind, tell them to get away from me, and that im going to cut their line. There is no excuse for ignorance or lack of river etiquette.


----------



## racetech

mdogs444 said:


> I give those people a piece of my mind, tell them to get away from me, and that im going to cut their line. There is no excuse for ignorance or lack of river etiquette.



What kind of response do you get? They act like your the one thats rude? lol


----------



## Erieangler51

racetech said:


> What kind of response do you get? They act like your the one thats rude? lol



That's why I don't say anything anymore. You get the why are u being rude face and attitude from the person that was being the rude one. That's why I've grown out of the confrontations and just pack up and move on


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## mdogs444

Of course I get silly looks and "but but but"....I just dont stand for it. I tell them theres 35 miles of river, and no reason to be close to enough to my to grab my ass while I'm swinging through a run. I'm not as polite as I used to be anymore with people who have no etiquette.


----------



## kapposgd

I got epically low holed on the rock Sunday after a guy saw me catch one hahaha. When it comes to the rocky atrenz its just to be expected, for whatever reason it seems like that river gets more people new to the sport and they don't even know they're committing an offense when they low hole you. Like erieangler said I don't even say anything when it happens on that river now BC its just the way it is there. Out east you'll find it rarely happens


----------



## EyeCatchEm

Just tangle lines with them a bring it up and say "it's bad, I'll get it though" And then just cut their line. Repeat until they move.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## atrenz

Thanks guys.

Yeah, like I said, public water is everyone's water, but it had me bummed that it happened so often... I wanted to kindly say something, but just didn't know if this was expected behavior and widely accepted due to shorter runs and whatnot.... Perhaps next time I will kindly explain my intention of working "this" run, and see where conversation goes..... One run in particular, more than 10 fish were pulled by our new neighbors that dropped in 30 feet below us as the most painful example!.... Then again, it did keep us moving instead of locking on one hole for too long, and we found the active players in the first couple drifts through each run as we moved along.

NOW for the part that has me worried! I was not near the rocky, quite a ways east.... If this was good compared to how the rock typically is.... oh man! I have only fished the rock in "off" conditions, without too much angler pressure....

Now all negativity aside, what I will say is this.... 95% of the guys we actually stopped and spoke with were AWESOME and very helpful on sharing some knowledge of public access sites and whatnot. It didnt matter if the guy was younger, older, spey, spin, or pin... There was not much judgement (other than one guy calling me a lazy pinhead egg soaker in good humor!) and a ton of friendly conversations! Really a pleasant experience though! Even if I was playing basketball with my 6 foot hoop! 

I look forward to my next trip out that way. It was a great time!

As for the tangled up line cutting.... I cant say I have never had to do that


----------



## racetech

I like my 6 ft hoop.... dont worry, mdogg will get over it, lol
Im a beginner, i went with what I was equiped for lol


----------



## master of steel

If you're fishing the lower sections of the Rocky, Chagrin or Grand during the weekend then expect company. I can't feel sorry for anybody that fishes the first hole from the parking lot and bitches about getting low holed. Try walking a little. I fished out east yesterday and didn't see one person and caught plenty of fish. They're spread out, you just have to find them.


----------



## racetech

As an amateur im no good at going out and just finding fish, especially if the water is up or stained. It all looks the same to me lol


----------



## rickerd

Its mostly an offense of ignorance in Ohio. I've been fishing for steelhead here since the mid 90s, and I will agree it happens in PA most, then Ohio, but rarely when I've fished in MI. I think it has to do with the diversity of fishing styles. Most people in MI just fish from upstream to down whether they are swinging or casting. In PA if you move within 20feet of people, most won't say anything unless you screw up their cast or drift. In Ohio, pinners think they can cast 80' upstream, drift 150' and stand there all day and call it their water. Fly guys can be dead drifting to structure for hours and may be moving up or downstream, or not at all. The swingers want to move downstream consistently. Its just many different styles colliding, not one persons fault.

In Ohio, I look at it this way, until someone posts rules to keep everyone moving in one direction like a golf course, we have to be courteous to others around us. But not everyone fishes like this. Yes it is rude to fish within 30' or so of a person without asking them. Sometimes if you want to fish a run, you have to have 3 people standing 25' or so apart, all fishing and moving downstream at the same speed, just to keep the water to yourself. 

Bottom line, say something right away if you think someone is bothering you, but be nice about it. If there is a problem, walk further from the cars to get more open water.

Rickerd


----------



## Bigjoe

I don't know all the rules so if I come up on someone I usually ask if it's ok to fish there. Figure all they can say is no. I don't really know how to read the rivers so I try to find others and look to see what kind of water they're fishing and match it if I can.


----------



## Rasper

Ok it happened it me today.... I'm working down a hole... I fish the head to the tailout always. I was by myself I was just about to hit the tailout where I'll work the tailouts harder in the winter. Right when I'm about to fish it I hear some splashing right behind me... he asks how I'm doing....blah blah blah.... bam he starts fishing below me. Oh man.... I wanna freak on these people. But I'm passive... it's getting to the point I can't take it. On the grand a friend and I was getting almost smacked in the face with bobbers..... And I don't like when someone is taking up a whole run... and i ask if I can fish above them and they give me attitude....


----------



## Rasper

I've respectful... if I see someone in the parking lot before me getting ready I ask them where they plan to fish.... if it's where I wanted too... I ask if I can fall behind them. I can't stand watching people run to a spot. And they know where I am headed.


----------



## atrenz

Ouch!.... well, at least I know I'm not alone, and generally, everyone seems to agree it just isn't right. I wouldn't do it to others and they shouldn't do it to me.... like I said, I'm passive and especially being a Michigan boy, I don't own the river. Next time, I'll kindly mention "hey I was really working my way down thru this run. I wouldn't mind at all if you slipped in above me though.". And see what transpires.


----------



## Erieangler51

I'm surprised no1 has brought up a gun being pulled on them. 


There's a real good crappie bite in isle bay of Mille lacs on late ice in Minnesota and have heard many times of people setting up 100-200 ft away from someone else and them coming up waving a pistol threatening to shoot them cuz they were to close... Needless to say those 14-17" crappies weren't worth it....


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ballast

No gun play!! Save that for the pleasure boaters. 3 weeks in a row I raced a guy to a hole. I'm parked putting on my waders and he parks jumps out an runs to the hole. So I walk down an cracks some p.c. Jokes upset but not really. The guy wouldn't talk then asked me what I caught my fish on. Like amoron I told him then splash, splash he's hooked up. F-that. My point is, if you're gona be a douce, be a nice or funny douce? Some ppl are traveling for an hour and getting there a 1/2 hour before daylight to get hole jumped by a local. (after the 3rd week the guy started talking)


----------



## atrenz

Wow! Yeah, guns over fish??? I don't quite get that! I can see getting as violent as purposefully tangling to cut lines, but man! Is any fish worth a felony??? I cannot imagine that would be a fun one to explain in a job interview! ... "so I ran your background, and I see you have a felony, tell me about that." "Well, this guy took my fishing spot, I wasn't going to stand for that.".... guaranteed hire! Hehehe


----------



## atrenz

Oh, and a half hour before daylight? Lol you guys should see some of the hardcore west side pier guys in our state when the fall run is coming in! 3 rods each, all setup along the piers. 3 mayyyyyybe 4 am, or you're not getting in! Gotta love it! The most beautiful, prized fish in the river brings out the most unwelcomed and ugly in the people whom pursue them!


----------



## stak45dx1

It's hard to say if these people don't know the etiquette or just don't care... I wish the metroparks would post some signs on the rocky river about etiquette, they do it on their golf courses, why can't they do it for the river?


----------



## ironfish

look so you guys can have a learning moment and not get all despair ridden about the currant state of proper stream etiquette on steelhead ally i'll give you my tried and true method of how to low hole a low holer.First you have to twist your face up like you had a stroke or palsy,curl your lips over your teeth,and whilst singing "Midnight at the oasis" a saucy teasing offer of a desert love affair at the top of your lungs, wade across the river directly opposite from the culprits and continue on with your fishing as though all is normal...works every time...on a side note don't be surprised if you get a few soulful stares from some of the west siders on the rock.


----------



## atrenz

The signs are a great idea! Like you mentioned, it wont take care of the people that dont care, but it would definitely help those who just dont know what is going on.

You guys also have a VERY nice regulations book, it also would be nice for someone to recommend that to whomever has the power of the "editor" of that book!

Of course, you cant cover every scenario, but perhaps "If you see guys with fly rods, they are most likely working down a run one step at a time. It would not be appreciated if you were to step in the same run down stream of them without asking if they minded. They are methodically pushing the fish down, or searching for active players. In this case, ask if they mind if you drop in upstream of them." or "Spin fisherman with bobbers often cast upstream, and reel back down to them. Some however open the bail and work the run downstream of them. It is best to watch the particular fisherman's technique, and ask if he minds if you slip either above or below, respective of the water he/she is not actively working over.".... Or "Centerpin float fisherman often stand at the top of the run, and drift the float downstream through a run. This style of fishing often involves working the top end of the run and walking down throughout the duration of the run. It is widely accepted to ask the fisherman in this case if he minds if you fish upstream of him, and follow him down the run." 

A MUST for content would be "Respect fellow anglers, we all have the same mission; to hook a fish or two! On the river, treat others how you would want to be treated, and do not crowd an angler in a manner that would upset you if the roles were reversed."

These are all my silly ramblings without much coffee in me yet, but you get the idea! Disregard any inaccuracies in the above examples, these are michigan examples of how we pick runs apart, but it could very well be different down there!

.... As for low holing a low-holer....Now that is funny right there!


----------



## racetech

So what should the proposed signage read? Maybe that it is common courtesy to remain 100 ft from fellow anglers? Then there would have to be another sign to explain how far 100 ft is for the dummies out there lol. 2nd sign stating that 100ft is 33 yards, then another sign explaining what a yard is..... this could go on forever lol


----------



## atrenz

lol I hear ya! 

maybe just my simple statement below...."Respect fellow anglers, we all have the same mission; to hook a fish or two! On the river, treat others how you would want to be treated, and do not crowd an angler in a manner that would upset you if the roles were reversed."

Granted, the signs wouldn't stop everyone, but it very well might make an improvement if someone just read that statement before walking down to the river?

Its all silly really, I just wish common courtesy was more common!


----------



## mdogs444

Signs won't deter. But tossing a big 5lb rock on their bobber will.


----------



## smath

atrenz said:


> lol I hear ya!
> 
> Its all silly really, I just wish common courtesy was more common!


Amen! I agree completely.


----------



## BigDaddy300

Maybe the signs should read...."lots of trout in the chagrin and grand and plenty of room" lol


----------



## dgfish

Happened to my cousin and I once on the Rock. This guy just walked right up between the both of us. We just shook our heads and walked to the bank. As we sat down to enjoy a cigar and adjust our game plan, karma struck. The space invader dropped his smart phone right in the river. That was the best cigar I ever had. Merry Christmas and Tight Lines to all!


----------



## buckeyebowman

You know, it doesn't just happen on steelhead streams either. When I hang a deer stand it never fails that some yahoo will hang one in my hip pocket. My BIL and I fish Pymatuning quite a bit. All you have to do is catch a couple nice walleye out of a spot, and here comes the armada! We actually saw a guy last year who had a pair of binoculars in his boat! He would watch other boats to see if they caught anything, and if they did away they'd go!


----------



## Flathead76

All the stories just confirm the exact reasons why I do not fish for steelhead in Ohio anymore. It got so bad on countless times that it made it zero fun battling the ding dongs. Steelhead fisherman are the rudiest people that I have come across while fishing. This coming from someone who has fished the spring walleye run on the maumee or the past 18 years. That should tell you something.


----------



## firelands

While it wasn't fishing for steel, I had a situation perch fishing one Spring. The guy was sitting to my left. He would walk around behind me and make his cast, then walk back around and tighten his lines and set his rods and wait for a bite.

I had been there for several hours when this moron showed up.

Needless to say there were several serious tangles before I decided to give it up.

This happened on the Huron pier out by the lighthouse.


----------



## fishinnick

Idk, I have mixed feelings about "low holing" in Ohio. First of all, it's obviously wrong to jump in the same hole/run/whatever as someone else unless they invite you to or you ask. That's a flat out invasion.....not low holing.

As far as hitting the next pool below(or above) someone it can get tricky. You never know if they're the type that'll just pound the same hole for hours, or whether or not they're working their way up or downstream, etc. If it's obvious they're moving downstream(or up) as they fish then it wouldn't be polite to jump ahead of them. But at the same time if you're on a crowded section(especially say parts Elk in PA) your only option may be to jump in a pool between 2 pools that are already being fished.....regardeless if they're working their way up or down. There's just not enough water in between people.

I may have mentioned this before, but I do a ton of fishing on small trout streams in PA. Low holing doesn't exist........but if you're high holed you might as well pack it up and head to a another creek. I've learned that the hard way a couple times.


----------



## Ginohio1

As someone who is new to this steelhead fishing experience I am kind of taken aback from some of the comments on here. If we are all fishing on ODNR gameland you do not own the that spot! We all do. It is ridiculous to me to see comments over a fishing spot and bringing handguns into it" pop off a shot.." Thats funny.. (not) I am coming up this weekend to fish with my brother in law from Fla, who loves to fish but don't worry I will be sure to stear clear of you all. not worth the time. smh some people


----------



## kapposgd

Nobody is implying they own a spot on the river - if you think its OK for somebody to move into a spot and disrupt another angler you're flat out wrong. Its rude, selfish and inconsiderate, end of story


----------



## mdogs444

Ginohio1 said:


> As someone who is new to this steelhead fishing experience I am kind of taken aback from some of the comments on here. If we are all fishing on ODNR gameland you do not own the that spot! We all do. It is ridiculous to me to see comments over a fishing spot and bringing handguns into it" pop off a shot.." Thats funny.. (not) I am coming up this weekend to fish with my brother in law from Fla, who loves to fish but don't worry I will be sure to stear clear of you all. not worth the time. smh some people


I'm sorry to tell you this Gino, but you could not be more wrong. Go ahead and google "stream fishing etiquette", and it will come up with hundreds of articles, many published my major magazines and fishing periodicals. The rules of the river are quite simple. Now, then gun part, I agree is stupid. But lets face it - when you're fishing in OH, PA, and MI, there are alot of hillbillies out there. Quite easy to spot.


If someone is already fishing the spot you want to, then guess what, you're too late. Go somewhere else and wait your turn. No one wants to be molested.
Never fish below someone who is already there. ALWAYS start above the person if you are fishing the same run/hole. Above all, ask if its okay first - its not only courteous, but you will get an idea of how they are fishing - staying still, working downstream, upstream, etc.
The person who is on the move, actively fishing downstream has the right away over someone standing still. Its just the unwritten rule. If you're standing still drifting the same hole over and over, pull out, and let the person pass through. Then continue what you were doing. If someone is working upstream, and another downstream, the person moving up has the right away. The person moving down either pulls out and lets the upstream fisherman move through.
If someone catches a fish in a run or hole, do not leave your spot just to go over to his/her area to get in on the action. You picked the wrong spot, not them. Let them enjoy it in peace and quiet. Don't be one of the guys who immediately come out of the woods from no where when a fish is caught.
Don't trample through a hole while wading. If you're wading past your knees and multiple people are in the run/hole, then guess what, you're standing where the fish are.
If someone has a fish on, that means lines out. 

If you cannot follow etiquette 101, then not only do you not deserve a place on the water, but be prepared for angry looks and shouts. They are most likely well deserved.


----------



## rickerd

Sorry to burst your bubble guys, but if you are fishing Ohio, with holes averaging 30 feet wide and 60 feet long, there is plenty of room for other fisherpeople. You don't own the hole. If I move in above you, or across from you, give you plenty of room, never come in contact with your fly, bait, lure, never disturb the fish, then you need to learn to share. I've seen more people in Ohio get upset having to share the hole with another, than 6 guys in PA sharing a hole barely bigger than my living room. If you expect to fish alone then don't fish public water. 

This also isn't MI where essentially all water is public as long as you enter/ exit at a public access point. MI rivers are also 100s of miles from the big water. We are lucky to have 25 miles and most of it is private. And in OH there is a higher population around the rivers. It all points to in OH we have to be better at sharing the resources.

Rickerd


----------



## ironfish

Dam Rickerd you NAILED it bunch of wah wah diaper babys who dont know how to play in the sandbox of life.Guns,throwing rocks at bobbers, computer cowboys thats all,who ironicaly enough while talking about ettiuquett sugest bodily harm to prove how tough they think they are....stay golden rickerd


----------



## mdogs444

ironfish said:


> Dam Rickerd you NAILED it bunch of wah wah diaper babys who dont know how to play in the sandbox of life.Guns,throwing rocks at bobbers, computer cowboys thats all,who ironicaly enough while talking about ettiuquett sugest bodily harm to prove how tough they think they are....stay golden rickerd


Who has advocated bodily harm while preaching etiquette?


----------



## phishyone1

LOL gun play............ someone pull a gun on me, they better use it............ Or that's their last fishing trip................ This thread just got ridiculous


----------



## mdogs444

rickerd said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble guys, but if you are fishing Ohio, with holes averaging 30 feet wide and 60 feet long, there is plenty of room for other fisherpeople. You don't own the hole. If I move in above you, or across from you, give you plenty of room, never come in contact with your fly, bait, lure, never disturb the fish, then you need to learn to share. I've seen more people in Ohio get upset having to share the hole with another, than 6 guys in PA sharing a hole barely bigger than my living room. If you expect to fish alone then don't fish public water.


How about on each river in Ohio, there is roughly 30 miles of public water. There is zero reason for you go into an area that someone else is already in.


----------



## ironfish

phishyone1 said:


> LOL gun play............ someone pull a gun on me, they better use it............ Or that's their last fishing trip................ This thread just got ridiculous


Guns have been pulled and discharged as in someone was shot.Arcola creek.Last i heard after a lengthy prison term,the dude/shoter had a stutter and walked funny the rest of his life, true story


----------



## racetech

ironfish said:


> Guns have been pulled and discharged as in someone was shot.Arcola creek.Last i heard after a lengthy prison term,the dude/shoter had a stutter and walked funny the rest of his life, true story


That shooting was over trespassing. Fisherman was on private land, and land owner took offense. Rather than call the authorities and let them charge the guy with trespass he goes out and shoots the guy. Stay safe out there....


----------



## ldrjay

This thread is funny. If you take fishing that serious then you have bigger issues. I dont care if someone stands 2 feet away from me. I have had no problem in ohio with anyone. Want some fun go fish bert dam in N.Y. during the king run. You'll have nothing to whine about then. Etiquette ha.


----------



## ldrjay

Dont get me wrong I put in a lot of time and money into it but wow some of you fellas have issues


----------



## atrenz

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## racetech

Merry Christmas! Now whos going fishin? lol


----------



## funkyfisher

Some very interesting replies here! I've been doing the steelhead thing for years and on many different rivers. I've noticed there seems to be no in between in terms of courtesy. People are either very courteous or complete idiots. I tell myself every time I hit the river I refuse to let myself get ticked off that day, I'm there to enjoy myself not have anger melt downs. My days of getting to a favorite spot long before the sun comes up are gone, because there is always the select few who are going to fish there whether someone is there or not. I don't care how bad I want to fish a hole, I refuse to ruin someone else's day so I will keep looking for a good run. My last trip to the Ashtabula river I got chased out of three holes where I had caught fish all in one day, and I believe the one group was with a guide which really made it bad. All 4 guys watched me walk downstream a little to land a fish and when I was done they were all standing in the run and left me no where to fish. When I walked back to get my bag they told me I was welcome to fish there. I've also had the ones who yell at you when your just walking by to not even think about fishing the hole, even though I wasn't going to too. I usually walk long distances to get away from the crowds and it always seem to pay off. I will say I have met some great people on the rivers and I enjoy fishing with those that have respect. Most holes have room for a few people if fished considerately and it's fun when it happens and you get to see everybody hooking up! Happy fishing to all and remember there are always those runs holding fish besides the usual "honey holes". I've had some amazing days fishing those often skipped over areas!


----------



## funkyfisher

Some very interesting replies here! I've been doing the steelhead thing for years and on many different rivers. I've noticed there seems to be no in between in terms of courtesy. People are either very courteous or complete idiots. I tell myself every time I hit the river I refuse to let myself get ticked off that day, I'm there to enjoy myself not have anger melt downs. My days of getting to a favorite spot long before the sun comes up are gone, because there is always the select few who are going to fish there whether someone is there or not. I don't care how bad I want to fish a hole, I refuse to ruin someone else's day so I will keep looking for a good run. My last trip to the Ashtabula river I got chased out of three holes where I had caught fish all in one day, and I believe the one group was with a guide which really made it bad. All 4 guys watched me walk downstream a little to land a fish and when I was done they were all standing in the run and left me no where to fish. When I walked back to get my bag they told me I was welcome to fish there. I've also had the ones who yell at you when your just walking by to not even think about fishing the hole, even though I wasn't going to too. I usually walk long distances to get away from the crowds and it always seem to pay off. I will say I have met some great people on the rivers and I enjoy fishing with those that have respect. Most holes have room for a few people if fished considerately and it's fun when it happens and you get to see everybody hooking up! Happy fishing to all and remember there are always those runs holding fish besides the usual "honey holes". I've had some amazing days fishing those often skipped over areas!


----------



## Rasper

Wow I can't believe people are saying it's OK to just walk up on someone fishing. I don't care if some is fishing a hole with me. But keep a good distance. I don't sit on the prime spot for an hour. I move downstream at a constant pace. If I'm currently in "your" prime area. Fish above me cause I'll be completely out of your hair in 15 min tops! Why fish if you are going to stand in one spot for 2+ hours. You might as well just go snag some fish.


----------



## mdogs444

Rasper said:


> Why fish if you are going to stand in one spot for 2+ hours. You might as well just go snag some fish.


Some people don't care how they catch fish, they only care about numbers. I prefer to make it as hard as possible - if its not a challenge, then what fun is it?


----------



## Erieangler51

Happened to me today. Fished a hole on the chagrin that is perfect for 1 person 2 tops. I got there and there was a guy there so I fished another hole. Walked back past and no1 was there so I stopped. Before I made first cast a guy on opposite side walked up and started fishing directly across from me making it difficult to get to the seam I like to hit. Not 5 mins later 2 more guys walk up and start fishing the hole. I probably could of hit one of them with the tip of my rod he was that close. Not 1 of the 3 asked " do u mind if I make a few drifts". They lasted 15-20 mins and moved on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ballast

Honestly, I get lowholed all the time. So I have no problem umm....uh...doing it myself. I know, I know, but hay. I get to my morning spot plenty early and always have a Johnny come lately poach my spot. But I'm not into #'s. I just want 1 active fish and to get back home. But it kinda sounds like I've met some of you at the river (like [email protected] the soccer field) LOL there's definitely plenty of river..... And there's always the hoga, I've caught fish there and never see anybody


----------



## Erieangler51

So there's plenty of river in that spot for 4 people don't think so. It's all good once I could hit the seam I like to hit I got 1 missed 1, and then moved upriver and landed another one.

















Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## kayak1979

One more reason to get a kayak! =)


----------



## Erieangler51

Like I said before I don't get bothered by it anymore I've grown used to it I know it will happen most if not all trips to the river. I was just mentioning it happened today again.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## etheostoma

Reckon you ate those fish Erieangler? If I do any good this year, I plan to eat a couple. I have never tried steelhead. Seems many only like it smoked? Must be good for something more. The only reason I ask, is because those fish look like they are landed with intent. How do you prepare the fish you keep. Sorry for going off topic OP!


----------



## ldrjay

etheostoma said:


> Reckon you ate those fish Erieangler? If I do any good this year, I plan to eat a couple. I have never tried steelhead. Seems many only like it smoked? Must be good for something more. The only reason I ask, is because those fish look like they are landed with intent. How do you prepare the fish you keep. Sorry for going off topic OP!


I like poaching and making patties.


----------



## Erieangler51

1 was kept other was released unharmed. The clean one never moved once I got it on shore and darted like a bullet when released. I normally bake them. But sometimes I'll grill them on a cedar plank 


Hard to take a picture fishing solo


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## etheostoma

Oh, I am sorry Erieangler51 , I did not mean anything negative. They just looked like they may have been the two of the day you were keeping. When I am by myself, I rarely get a photo of the fish I am releasing. Too much of a hurry to get a photo.

Bake them whole with skin on and fork the meat off?

ldrjay, poaching? I see a couple of meanings, but I understand it as cooking in water. I have done this with drum. Can you expound?

Thanks guys!


----------



## lowhole4trowt

If you think you're going to have more than 50 ft of any lower river stretch in OH to yourself or feel entitled to more than that you are off your rocker. Especially this time of year when a large volume of staging fish are located in these lower stretches. If you like to make it "challenging" (meaning trying repeatedly to get and keep a fly in the strike zone only to have the 50th attempt stay within a foot of the bottom thus passing the fishes face and enticing the "aggressive strike" aka something...anything finally came in front of them and they ate it) then go far up river so as not to be disturbed by others. You'll likely find the same number of fish on your line up there anyway. If you have any common sense fish with respect to other anglers, ask it they mind if you split a run or if you can cover the water they've already fished. Half these arguments (and ironically my fitting screen name) come from guys who just left a run and watch someone else drop in an pull a few fish. Sorry you spent 2 hours trying to entice a bite and then it took someone else 4 seconds. 

There will always be inconsiderate people on any river but many (like over 60% I've experienced) are knowledgeable enough to realize they are not going to have a mile of river to themselves. I'd rather split a run or share water with those types than complain about anyone who comes near me on a river. This can be done with people of any preference. One guy swings, a float rig guy allows him to cast, while he mends the float setup is thrown in upstream of where the swing will come, thus the fly is swinging down and across as the drift or bottom bouncer comes right down the middle of a run upstream of the swing so as not to disturb that area. This is also effective in that you are essentially covering a T section of water instead of an I. The float rig will only pass a few inches of the swing and the swing will cover the river side to side. Two drift guys (or up to 5) can easily share a run with no problem. You'll have a lot more fun, likely catch more fish, and certainly learn more by sharing the experience with others on the water instead of assuming you are above or better than them and thus having the mindset that they are intruding on YOUR fishing space. I highly doubt anyone ever dropped in on a guy solely swinging flies because they saw them hammering fish and wanted in on the action.

Certainly there are cases where people drop in way too close on a river, but guess what? Chances are good they either don't know any better or are just desperately hoping to get it in on the fun. Those types of people are blank slates so to speak and can be educated in many ways. Try offering suggestions or a few tips every now and then instead of swearing under your breath. They'll be more interested in hearing your river etiquette seminar after you've helped them hook into what could be their first ever steelhead. If you don't like it or are offended either proceed hooking fish from that run or go elsewhere....you're the river genius certainly you know other locations where fish can be had that day.


----------



## Erieangler51

Fillet them like a walleye. Take rib cage out and try to remove all pin bones I can. Leave the skin on. Cover a baking sheet with foil and put a little bit of olive oil on it. Then I will take butter and put some chunks on the fillets. And either put a seasoning salt on it or dill weed and lemon juice. Some people in my house like different flavors so I do both. I like both. 

Although I don't keep very many steelhead when I do they are cooked that night after I get home.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## etheostoma

Awesome! Thanks. If you all ever need some Tennessee or North Carolina tips, be sure to hit me up. I have fished a lot in that area. Also the Mad river in central Ohio, and Brookville tailwaters in south eastern Indiana. Brookville has some big fish. I have caught several browns and rainbows in the 16-20ish range. Certainly not a steelhead, but much fun anyway. I have also fished Kentucky streams a good bit. If you are into scenery, many cannot be beat, however the fishing quality is not up to par IMO. Thanks again, Matt


----------



## Erieangler51

Welcome to the site!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ldrjay

ldrjay, poaching? I see a couple of meanings, but I understand it as cooking in water. I have done this with drum. Can you expound?
Yes I season the water and boil them. Remove all bones by hand. Its a lil time consuming but I dont mind. Mix with cracker crumbs some shredded cheese a whole onion some peppers and an egg or two depending on amount to hold together and fry.


----------



## ballast

I give all my fish to old dad and he keeps bragging about full filets skin on baked with taco seasoning? He claims it gets rid of the fishy taste. But I've heard so much about pulling the bones with pliers. He told me it didn't work out said, they kept braking? I'm personally not a big fisheater, I used to chow down on blue gils as a kid, until I got a fishbone stuck in my tonsil.!!


----------



## etheostoma

Ballast, I have big tonsils. I have been there. Had a walleye bone stuck in one of them for a few weeks. Finally went to the doctor. X-ray could not pick it up. A couple of weeks later, I finally got it out with a pair of tweezers. No fun!


----------



## Ey3FrenZy

Besides rocky river has no steelhead.. We don't need any more people fishing there. Its a zoo as is.


----------



## mdogs444

Ey3FrenZy said:


> Besides rocky river has no steelhead.. We don't need any more people fishing there. Its a zoo as is.


Thats pretty much why I refuse to go there. The lower chagrin is turning that way too, so I stopped going to Chagrin River Park, Daniels, and Rt 6.


----------



## racetech

I like the ditch, behind my sisters house. Nice little hole under the train tressel and have the place to myself lol


----------



## iggyfly

mdogs444 said:


> Thats pretty much why I refuse to go there. The lower chagrin is turning that way too, so I stopped going to Chagrin River Park, Daniels, and Rt 6.


It was rough today on lower chagrin. Unreal amount of people, looked a lot like the rocky unfortunately.


----------



## iggyfly

Lots of (small) fish though.


----------



## BigDaddy300

Rasper said:


> Wow I can't believe people are saying it's OK to just walk up on someone fishing. I don't care if some is fishing a hole with me. But keep a good distance. I don't sit on the prime spot for an hour. I move downstream at a constant pace. If I'm currently in "your" prime area. Fish above me cause I'll be completely out of your hair in 15 min tops! Why fish if you are going to stand in one spot for 2+ hours. You might as well just go snag some fish.


I will stand there all day if I am catching fish...:-D


----------



## BigDaddy300

mdogs444 said:


> Some people don't care how they catch fish, they only care about numbers. I prefer to make it as hard as possible - if its not a challenge, then what fun is it?


Try cutting off your hooks....should be real challenging ;-)


----------



## mdogs444

BigDaddy300 said:


> Try cutting off your hooks....should be real challenging ;-)


Ha, well, I do debarb all my hooks.


----------



## mdogs444

iggyfly said:


> Lots of (small) fish though.


We hooked into several on the Conny in peace and quiet with no people around, including a nice 10b hen.


----------



## crestliner TS

I remember when they first introduced the London strain into the Chagrin. M e and my buddy used to go on Christmas eve day and have the entire river to ourselves all the way to the dam. We would catch silver 10 lbers all day long. I rarely fish there anymore because of the crowds.


----------



## Archer4life

You are talking about the 80's my friend. I started steelhead fishing back when the silver spider ruled the river in the fall.. There were not alot of dedicated steelhead anglers back then.. I grew up fishing the chagrin and learned how to fish for steelhead from articles written by Dick Swan in Great Lakes Fishermen magazine and from the man himself. Spent many a hour at his booth at the sportsman show picking his brain and listening to his stories. Gave me alot of good insight and free tackle to boot. Great guy. Used to pull many fish from amongst the snaggers on eggs but my go to was to fish the runs below the holes where the snaggers where doing their thing. The steelies would pile up in these places to escape the snag hooks. Used to catch them with some nasty rip marks in them. Once November/December would roll around the snaggers would be gone and the hardcore trout guys would be all that was left. Would see the same dozen or so faces or less every day. Besides the dam. If you went to a hole and saw a guy fishing it, you would just move on to the next. No need to crowd back then. I always said the Ohio Steelhead program would be a victim of its own success. Crowding,littering, landowner disrespect ect... all come with the territory. You have two choices. Adapt or hang your gear up. I know guys who have done the latter. I refuse to because I love it too much. I usallly take Mdogs plan of action and walk walk walk. Its getting harder to get away from people but it can be done. Your only other choice is to put up with the crowds and the bs that goes along with it. Do I still get pissed when some guy jumps in my hip pocket. Yeah I do. But I snap out of it and remember it is what it is and the old glory days are long gone.


----------



## crestliner TS

Thats right, how could I forget about the snagging days. I never understood it, but to each there own. We fished egg sacks on the bottom with split mostly, I like that more than a bobber because it allows you to feel the strikes & hits. I used to use a Dick Swan noodle rod. I believe he was from MI..Now I like to drift The Grand or Conneaut in my canoe when possible but even then you have guides drifting nowadays. Those were the days for sure!


----------



## Archer4life

Yes. Mr Swan was from Michigan . I used to use soft plastic egg clusters he would sell at the sportsman show. They were called burl's gold nuggets. They were very soft and realistic. Didn't tie real eggs most of the time. Just used the nuggets in pink, orange or chartreuse. Used Dr juice salmon egg scent. Killed the fish on them and very rarely had to whack a fish or tie egg sacks


----------



## crestliner TS

Thats interesting, I fish flies that I tie myself almost exclusively now. Once in a while I will mlik a hen thats ready to drop, back in the day we would keep 1 or 2 for the eggs and smoking. Since they are stocked fish and dont reproduce (most anyways) there was no worry in taking a couple home. Hell, I pay for them with my taxes, license and fees. Too bad they are only good smoked. IMO


----------



## racetech

Burls gold nuggets. Is there anything similar on the market these days?

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

